# openssl install from ports borken in 7.2



## schwach (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, I'm trying to install un updated OpenSSL from one included in the FreeBSD 7.2 distribution. I need this to prevent the compilation of the license-restricted IDEA encryption algorithm.

Here is how I'm trying the install:

```
cd /usr/ports/security/openssl 
 cp Makefile Makefile.old 
 echo EXTRACONFIGURE+=no-idea >> Makefile 
 make install clean 
 rehash
```

When I try the above commands (make install clean) I get: 


```
===>  openssl-0.9.8k_3 is marked as broken: No patchset for 0.9.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/openssl.
```

..So I need to see what to do to patch or work around this.

Thanks!
Schwach


----------



## ale (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you using _WITH_SCTP_?
Is your ports tree updated?


----------



## schwach (Aug 31, 2009)

WITH_SCTP = NO

Ports tree updated using portsnap.


----------



## ale (Aug 31, 2009)

Can we see _/var/db/ports/openssl/options_?

I don't think that this is the cause of the message, but why are you appending to the end of the Makefile?
You should try patching your Makefile like this
	
	



```
--- Makefile.orig	2009-08-14 11:49:16.000000000 +0200
+++ Makefile	2009-09-01 00:15:07.000000000 +0200
@@ -35,7 +35,8 @@
 		ZLIB	"Build with zlib compression" on \
 		SCTP	"Build with SCTP support" off \
 
-EXTRACONFIGURE+=	enable-camellia
+EXTRACONFIGURE+=	enable-camellia \
+			no-idea
 
 MAKE_ARGS+=		WHOLE_ARCHIVE_FLAG=--whole-archive
 MAKE_ENV+=		LIBRPATH="${PREFIX}/lib"
```
but you may need to fix pkg-plist too 
	
	



```
--- pkg-plist.orig	2009-07-07 06:31:07.000000000 +0200
+++ pkg-plist	2009-09-01 00:18:28.000000000 +0200
@@ -29,7 +29,6 @@
 include/openssl/err.h
 include/openssl/evp.h
 include/openssl/hmac.h
-include/openssl/idea.h
 include/openssl/krb5_asn.h
 include/openssl/kssl.h
 include/openssl/lhash.h
```
Something even better could be adding an option or asking the maintainer to do so.


----------

